# Wanting to paint my Banshee CF hood, need opinions



## Phoneticz (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm a noob here and this is my post so if this has already been touched upon feel free to point me in that direction...

But so I'm building a 2006 GTO up from salvage (i got a good deal on the car but if i would have known the ordeal it would be to get the parts to repair it i probably wouldn't have bought the car lol.) So, along with a bumper and fender i purchased a carbon fiber Banshee hood and I'm considering painting the hood to match the stock torrid red.

Here indies my questions: Do any of y'all have experience with painting a CF banshee hood, or any cf hood for that matter, and have tips or suggestions? is there a special paint that needs to be used? is prep gonna be any different/harder than with fiberglass or steel? And on an opinion based note, do y'all think he GTO looks better with the carbon fiber left the way it is or to have the hood painted the same color as the car, leaving the scoops and luvers black? I've even considered painting the hood and leaving the cowls unpainted to result in two stripes. 

So lets hear it, what do you guys think?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I have the same hood and my car is the same color. I did it 2 years ago and have no problems with the paint. I painted everything but the meshes. i personally don't like my body panels in different colors.


----------



## gary4n (Apr 1, 2015)

I think your best bet is to have it painted professionally. Will cost you more but you can be sure of the result.


----------

